# Quelqu'un a vu Jules ?!...



## tirhum (30 Mars 2010)

Oui, en parcourant le forum, je me disais qu'il manquait un "truc" !...
Incapable de définir et savoir quoi, mais mon impression persistait...
Et, oh génie de ma pensée fulgurante, mais c'est bien sûr !...
Not' Jiminy Cricket guévariste à nous qu'on a, sur not' beau forum est muet depuis un moment... 
Voilà, c'est tout...

P.S : ah si, au fait !...
Y'a un gars qui s'appelle jambonneauhttp://forums.macg.co/membres/jambonneau.html, rien à voir avec le sujet, mais je partage mes trouvailles quoi, c'est un forum d'entraide...

Pis aussi, comme faut toujours une fille légèrement vêtue dans un sujet...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2010)

Ah tiens.
De la lumière...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2010)

En matière de filles légèrement vêtues tu nous a habitué à mieux mon bon tiponch... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2010)

M'fallait juste une "suggestion" d'étoile rouge...


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mars 2010)

J'ai vu jules hier. On a discuté à  la boulangerie.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> M'fallait juste une "suggestion" d'étoile rouge...


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2010)

"Suggestion" !...
Pas les *NICHONS* en avant !...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2010)

*Suggestion*

*Historique [modifier]*

 D'après les philologues Oscar Bloch et Walther von Wartburg, le terme de suggestion présente  une connotation péjorative dès son apparition en 1174. On  l'associe aux idées de sorcellerie  et de pratiques diaboliques. Il en sera de même pour le verbe suggérer  apparu à la fin du XVe  siècle. Dans ses _Méditations sur l'évangile_, Bossuet dénonce les suggestions du  démon. Il faut attendre le milieu du XIXe  siècle pour qu'Émile Littré signale que suggestion « se  dit quelquefois en bonne part ».
* Suggestion et  Hypnose [modifier]*

 Mentionnée par James Braid à propos de l'hypnose,  puis par Ambroise-Auguste Liébeault, la  suggestion a surtout été définie et mise au centre du processus  psychothérapeutique par Hippolyte Bernheim. En 1884, Bernheim  la définissait comme « acte par lequel une idée  est introduite dans le cerveau et acceptée par lui ». Selon  Bernheim, Joseph Delbuf, et les autres membres de l'École de Nancy (aussi appelée  École de la suggestion), c'est la suggestion qui explique l'hypnose  plutôt qu'un quelconque phénomène physiologique.
 Ils s'opposent en cela à Jean-Martin Charcot et Pierre  Janet de l'École de la Salpêtrière. Dans le  cadre de la polémique qui oppose les deux écoles, Janet déclare en 1889, « je ne suis pas disposé à croire que la suggestion  puisse expliquer tout et en particulier qu'elle puisse s'expliquer  elle-même ».
 Mais Janet et Bernheim se rejoignent sur l'idée selon laquelle la  suggestibilité n'est pas nécessairement liée à l'hypnose. Janet écrit  dans _L'automatisme psychologique_ que « la  suggestibilité peut être très complète en dehors du somnambulisme; elle  peut être totalement absente dans un état de somnambulisme complet ».  Bernheim en déduisait en 1891 que la psychothérapie suggestive opérait aussi  bien, sinon mieux, sans hypnose. On retrouve une idée analogue chez Milton Erickson, pour qui il peut très bien y avoir hypnose  sans rituel hypnotique.
 Le pharmacien Émile Coué, auteur de la célèbre méthode qui porte son nom,  apprendra les techniques de suggestion de Liébeault et Bernheim en 1885.
* Suggestion  et Psychanalyse [modifier]*

 Dans la polémique qui oppose ses deux professeurs, Bernheim et  Charcot, Sigmund Freud prend une position proche de l'École de la Salpêtrière.  En 1921,  revenant sur cette période, il déclare que sa résistance à la tyrannie  de la suggestion s'est « orientée ultérieurement  vers la révolte contre le fait que la suggestion, qui expliquerait tout,  devrait elle-même être dispensée d'explication ».
 Tout comme Charcot, et contrairement à Janet, Bernheim ou Erickson,  Freud fait de la suggestibilité un trait caractéristique de l'hypnose,  elle-même assimilée à un état pathologique objectivable. Ainsi, en  rejetant l'hypnose, il pense se débarrasser de la suggestion.
 Pour Freud, la suggestion trouve - comme l'hypnose -  une limite dans son application du fait de la variabilité de la  suggestibilité des patients. À la suite de Charcot, il considère que le  modèle des patients susceptibles d'être influencés devrait être les  hystériques mais que, même pour ces personnes, la technique de  suggestion et/ou l'hypnose ne fonctionne pas suffisamment pour fonder un  traitement. Après l'édification du modèle de la cure psychanalytique,  la suggestion devient une sorte de manquement à la position de  neutralité de l'analyste qui n'a pas à intervenir dans le processus  associatif de son patient.
 Nombre de contemporains de Sigmund  Freud, tels les psychiatres Eugen  Bleuler ou Leopold Löwenfeld considèrent que la suggestion continue  à jouer un rôle très important dans l'analyse. Ainsi, Löwenfeld écrit  dans un article de 1899 « les patients étaient  soumis à une influence suggestive de la part de la personne qui les  analysait » et Bleuler en 1896 « il est tout à fait possible que les succès  thérapeutiques de la "méthode cathartique" soient tout simplement basés  sur de la suggestion ». Freud, quant à lui, a toujours maintenu  que la suggestion n'intervenait pas dans les interprétations et les  constructions analytiques.
 Plus récemment, des analystes comme Michel Neyraut ou René Roussillon entre autres, considèrent que la  psychanalyse n'en a pas terminé avec la question de l'impact de la  suggestion. De son côté, François Roustang, dans son article _Suggestion  au long cours_, publié en 1978 dans la Nouvelle Revue de Psychanalyse,  souligne le rôle de la suggestion dans la cure psychanalytique. Cet  article sera repris en 1980 dans son livre _Elle ne le lâche plus..._. Mikkel Borch-Jacobsen souligne en 2002 que « le refus de Freud de reconnaître le rôle de la  suggestion correspond théoriquement à une très profonde _objectivation_  de la relation thérapeutique, comme si la parole des patients ne  faisait que reproduire un pur "mécanisme psychique" observable de  l'exterieur ».
* Bibliographie [modifier]*



Hippolyte Bernheim, _De la Suggestion  dans l'État Hypnotique et dans l'État de Veille_, Paris, 1884, (Rééd.  L'Harmattan, 2004) (ISBN 2747556239)
Pierre Janet, _L'automatisme psychologique: Essai de  psychologie expérimentale sur les formes inférieures de l'activité  humaine_, Masson , 1889, (Rééd. en 1989 selon le texte de la 4e éd) (ISBN 2225818258)
François Roustang, _Elle ne le lâche  plus..._, Minuit, 1980 (ISBN 2707303194)
François Roustang, _Influence_, Minuit, 1991 (ISBN 2707313653)
Léon Chertok, _Résurgence de l'hypnose_, Desclée de  Brouwer, 1984
A. Cuvelier, _Hypnose et suggestion, de Ambroise-Auguste Liébeault  à Émile Coué_, Puy Nancy, 1991, (ISBN 2864802902)
René Roussillon, _Du baquet de Franz  Mesmer au baquet de Sigmund Freud_, PUF, 1992 (ISBN 2130441688)
Mikkel Borch-Jacobsen, _Folies à  plusieurs. De l'hystérie à la dépression_, Empêcheurs de penser en  rond, 2002
Michel Neyraut, _Le transfert: Etude psychanalytique_, PUF,  2004 (ISBN 2130548016)
Michel Larroque, _Hypnose, suggestion et autosuggestion_,  L'Harmattan 1993.
 * Liens internes  [modifier]*



Psychanalyse
Hypnose
Transfert (psychanalyse)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, en parcourant le forum, je me disais qu'il manquait un "truc" !...
> Incapable de définir et savoir quoi, mais mon impression persistait...
> Et, oh génie de ma pensée fulgurante, mais c'est bien sûr ! blablabla...



Ptain, t'as vraiment que ça à foutre toi !?  

Sonny me manque nettement plus que l'autre révolutionnaire de Prisunic...


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain, t'as vraiment que ça à foutre toi !?
> 
> Sonny me manque nettement plus que l'autre révolutionnaire de Prisunic...


 ** tirhum fout une paire de baffes à  LeConcombreMaske*​


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2010)

Ah oui tiens allez hop:

"On s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler"

"Bon maintenant tu te tourne et tu tombe le futal"


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2010)

C'est le printemps !


----------



## Madalvée (30 Mars 2010)

Sonnyboy est mort ?


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2010)

Et ta soeur?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Not' Jiminy Cricket guévariste à nous qu'on a, sur not' beau forum est muet depuis un moment...



Parti faire la révolution ailleurs ? 


Sinon, +1 avec JP : tu nous as habitués à mieux


----------



## stephaaanie (30 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> M'fallait juste une "*suggestion*" d'étoile rouge...



Argh.
T'aurais pu apprendre ça dans mon cours aujourd'hui (niveau 5ème, collège).
J'ai causé de "suggestion" en "why not blabla...?" "why don't we blabla..." ou encore "let's blabla..." toute la journée ou presque. 
Je me repose enfin, me promène su'l'forum et PAF!, le premier sujet où j'me trouve, on en cause encore. C'est affreux, c'est redondant, j'vais en rêver cette nuit.


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2010)

J'aimerais pas être à ta place :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, en parcourant le forum, je me disais qu'il manquait un "truc" !...



Le truc c'est qu'il ne manque pas que celui-ci de "truc"


----------



## stephaaanie (30 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'aimerais pas être à ta place :affraid:



T'imagines même pas : les 5èmes, c'est les pires. Ni enfants, ni ados, premiers poils mais toute petite voix, et ça rigole dès que tu leur apprends "to bite - bit- bitten : mordre", par exemple.

L'enfer.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "Suggestion" !...
> Pas les *NICHONS* en avant !...



NICHONS ni intelligents. :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le truc c'est qu'il ne manque pas que celui-ci de "truc"


Hé oui, je sais, je vous manque.
Que veux tu, je suis tellement pris en ce moment. 

Promis dés que je peux je reviens vous ouvrir plein de beaux sujets bourrés de l'humour glacé et sophistiqué qui me caractérise et dont vous vous languissez tant.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2010)

Jules, Ok, ça peut intriguer

mais Lemmy, hein, où qu'il est lemmy ? `


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé oui, je sais ce qui vous manque.



L'outil pour noter une discussion ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> Jules, Ok, ça peut intriguer
> 
> mais Lemmy, hein, où qu'il est lemmy ? `


Nan, mais ça, on sait...


----------



## Madalvée (30 Mars 2010)

Lemmy est mort ?


----------



## macinside (30 Mars 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> Jules, Ok, ça peut intriguer
> 
> mais Lemmy, hein, où qu'il est lemmy ? `



3 lettres


----------



## boodou (30 Mars 2010)

Non mais c'est quoi ce sujet fasciste ? 
Genre sous prétexte que tu es inscrit tu dois participer régulièrement, te faire exploiter sous le joug du méchant pilier oppresseur ! 
Y en a marre !!!


----------



## Hellix06 (31 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> 3 lettres


 ça a rapport avec ma localisation?



boodou a dit:


> Non mais c'est quoi ce sujet fasciste ?
> Genre sous prétexte que tu es inscrit tu dois participer régulièrement, te faire exploiter sous le joug du méchant pilier oppresseur !
> Y en a marre !!!


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Non mais c'est quoi ce sujet fasciste ?
> Genre sous prétexte que tu es inscrit tu dois participer régulièrement, te faire exploiter sous le joug du méchant pilier oppresseur !
> Y en a marre !!!




Mais oui, tu nous manques aussi :love: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h50 ----------




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé oui, je sais, je vous manque.
> Que veux tu, je suis tellement pris en ce moment.
> 
> Promis dés que je peux je reviens vous ouvrir plein de beaux sujets bourrés de l'humour glacé et sophistiqué qui me caractérise et dont vous vous languissez tant.



Syndrome Guillon.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> L'outil pour noter une discussion ?



tout est expliqué ici.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


>



C'est le topic des putes russes ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Genre sous prétexte que tu es inscrit tu dois participer régulièrement, te faire exploiter sous le joug du méchant pilier oppresseur !
> Y en a marre !!!



N'exagérons rien, tout le monde ne peut pas se vanter d'avoir un tel organe architectural à ses trousses.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> T'imagines même pas : les 5èmes, c'est les pires. Ni enfants, ni ados, premiers poils mais toute petite voix, et ça rigole dès que tu leur apprends "to bite - bit- bitten : mordre", par exemple.


 
Tu leur apprends à se mordre la bite ?
T'es prof de gym ?

ça doit donner le spectacle de fin d'année !


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu leur apprends à se mordre la bite ?
> T'es prof de gym ?
> 
> ça doit donner le spectacle de fin d'année !



T'es en 5ème, toi, non? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'es en 5ème, toi, non? :rateau:


 
Ouais, j'ai beaucoup redoublé...
Je ne suis pas assez souple pour le programme de cinquième, j'échoue tout le temps.
Hé hé.

Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, qu'est-ce qui vaut mieux : un qui part sans rien dire ou un qui reste après avoir dit qu'il partait ?


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2010)

Je peux avoir le _50/50_ ou _l'avis du public_, Jean-Pierre ?


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2010)

Moi je crois qu'il est pas partit.
Il poste à l'encre sympathique pour pas laisser de trace et risquer de se faire repérer par les bots de la NSA et de la DST réunis.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2010)

On a eu un message de Chavez.
"On vous le rend que si vous l'empêchez de raconter des conneries".
Venant de Chavez, ça veut tout dire...


----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2010)

Jules + rouge + gougleu = 





Y'avait aussi lui, mais la j'ai comme un doute :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je peux avoir le _50/50_ ou _l'avis du public_, Jean-Pierre ?



[YOUTUBE]-xgwd5kLiDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gronounours (2 Avril 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> T'imagines même pas : les 5èmes, c'est les pires. Ni enfants, ni ados, premiers poils mais toute petite voix, et ça rigole dès que tu leur apprends "to bite - bit- bitten : mordre", par exemple.
> 
> L'enfer.



Ce verbe fait toujours rire LaHorde© .


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ce verbe fait toujours rire LaHorde© .



Oui, mais LaHorde© est en cinquième


----------



## jugnin (2 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, mais LaHorde© est en cinquième



Ah, je me demandais pourquoi khyu persistait à se planquer dans les toilettes de la cave pour fumer...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Avril 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah, je me demandais pourquoi khyu persistait à se planquer dans les toilettes de la cave pour fumer...



et aussi parce qu'a son âge, fumer donne instantanément envie de faire kaka


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Avril 2010)

Je me suis laissé dire que Jules doit débarquer chez gKat prochainement


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2010)

Oah la honte hé.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Avril 2010)

Note pour moi même : penser à mettre le vieux casqué Gkat sur ma liste d'ignorés...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Avril 2010)

Le pire, c'est qu'il t'annonce ça entre le Bennett Burger et la profiterole, comme ça, froidement.
Ca nous a coupé l'appétit...


----------



## mado (2 Avril 2010)

Jules et Tintin sont potes ? :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Avril 2010)

mado a dit:


> Jules et Tintin sont potes ? :affraid:



Paraît même que depuis, Tintin a un autocollant "Jean-Luc Mélanchon Président" collé sur sa guitare...
:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2010)

mado a dit:


> Jules et Tintin sont potes ? :affraid:



Chirac a bien vendu l'Huma


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2010)

mado a dit:


> Jules et Tintin sont potes ? :affraid:


Nan pire : jules et GKat.
Parait qu'ils se font des après-midi manif ensemble dés qu'ils peuvent.


----------



## boodou (2 Avril 2010)

C'est moche ce qui se dit ici, c'est très moche


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2010)

/bandanculais... vous profitez que je suis en WE pour vous répandre en viles calomnies  



/edt : Fab, t'es rien qu'une hyène


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Avril 2010)

Que t'ont fait ces pauvres hyènes pour les traiter de la sorte ?


----------



## Gronounours (6 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan pire : jules et GKat.
> Parait qu'ils se font des après-midi manif ensemble dés qu'ils peuvent.



Même qu'ils y distribuent des drapeaux CGT.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> /edt : Fab, t'es rien qu'une hyène



Hinf Hinf Hinf


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Même qu'ils y distribuent des drapeaux CGT.


 
"Jules ?
Dès qu'il m'a vu, il CGT sur moi, je n'ai rien pu faire" - nous dit une victime qui tient à rester anonyme.
Un témoignage poignant.


----------



## boodou (6 Avril 2010)

J'ai vu que gKat avait un pin's _"I Love Georges Marchais"_


----------



## Gronounours (6 Avril 2010)

Celui griffé sur son écharpe-plaid ?


----------



## boodou (6 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Celui griffé sur son écharpe-plaid ?




Ouaip.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2010)

boodou a dit:


> J'ai vu que gKat avait un pin's _"I Love Georges Marchais"_



dire que je pensais que c'était son amour de la General Motors qu'il proclamait... :mouais:

déçu


----------



## Madalvée (6 Avril 2010)

La dernière fois que je l'ai vu à la fête de l'huma, Georges Marchais, mais plus très droit.


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2010)

en parlant de Georges Marchais et du retour de Jules 

[YOUTUBE]2J7N5Lyrm48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boodou (6 Avril 2010)

macinside a dit:


> en parlant de Georges Marchais et du retour de Jules




Encore un complot de l'Empire !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> ...il CGT sur moi...



Pet 77, sors de ce corps


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Z'avez pas vu Jules? Oh la la la la la la

Z'avez pas vu Jules ? Oh la la la la la la

Z'avez pas vu Jules ? Oh la la la la la la

Où est donc passé c'gamin

Je le cherche partout

Où est donc passé c'gamiiiiiiin

Il va me rendre fou

Où est donc passé c'gamin

Oh! Ça y est, je le vois !

Veux tu venir ici,

Je n'le répéterai pas

Veux-tu venir ici,

Mmmmm, sale gauchiss va !

Veux-tu venir ici

Oh! Il est reparti

Où est donc passé c'gamin

Je le cherche partout

Où est donc passé c'gamin

Il va me rendre fou

Où est donc passé c'gamin

Oh! Ça y est je le vois !

C'est bien la dernière fois

Qu'on te cherche comme ça

Veux tu venir ici

Je n'le répèterai pas

Veux tu venir ici

Oh et ne bouge pas

Veux tu venir ici

Oh yeah ! satané Jules


----------



## mado (8 Avril 2010)

Juste vu Julien  :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (8 Avril 2010)

mado a dit:


> Juste vu Julien  :love:



Chanceuse !


----------



## jugnin (8 Avril 2010)

Eh ouais. :style:


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2010)

Jules est au violon, donc pas question de le voir;
Et sinon, Gilbert Bécaud avait déjà la nostalgie de Jules sur les forums :


Quand Jules est au violon
Et Léon à l'accordéon
Faudrait avoir deux jambes de bois
Pour ne pas danser la polka

La fille à Mathurin
Je peux te dire, elle danse bien
Mais sitôt qu'elle ferme les yeux
Je peux te dire, elle danse mieux

Les filles ici ça fait des chichis
C'est tout en dentelle et en patchouli
C'est tout chiqué et pour les tomber
Faut l'Hully-Gully ou l'Austin-Healey

Chez moi, là-bas
C'est pas du tout, du tout comme ça

Quand Jules est au violon
Et Léon à l'accordéon
Faudrait avoir deux jambes de bois
Pour ne pas danser la polka

La fille à Mathurin
Quand tu lui causes, elle comprend rien
Cause lui de près dans le cou
C'est un miracle, elle comprend tout

L'amour ici c'est intellectuel
T'as l'air d'un voyou quand t'es naturel
Doit leur manquer le parfum des prés
Qu'est si important pour le sentiment

Chez-moi, là-bas
C'est pas du tout, du tout le même tabac

Quand Jules est au violon
Et Léon à l'accordéon
Faudrait avoir trois jambes de bois
Pour ne pas danser la polka

La fille à Mathurin
Quand tu lui plais, tu lui plais bien
Et le meilleur de la St-Jean
Tu le danseras dans les champs

Les gars ici, ils sont dégoûtants
Ils achètent l'amour comme un coup de blanc
Et moi l'idiot qui n'ai pas un sous
J'ai beaucoup de mal à boire un p'tit coup

Alors, pas fou
Je vais m'en retourner chez nous

Et Jules est au violon
Et Léon à l'accordéon
Faudrait avoir deux jambes de bois
Pour ne pas danser la polka

C'est évidemment une chanson à clef mais je m'abstiendrai de dévoilier qui sont Léon et la fille à Mathurin


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Avril 2010)

Il a vraiment disparu... c'est vrai qu'il ne nous fait plus ch...  :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Avril 2010)

Il va revenir.
Il vient juste de planter ses deux derniers exams.


----------



## boodou (17 Avril 2010)

En plus maintenant avec Time Capsule


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2010)

boodou a dit:


> En plus maintenant avec Time Capsule



il va bien, merci


----------



## Gronounours (17 Avril 2010)

Et lemmy ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et lemmy ?



Lemmy, Lemmi comme michel m


----------



## Fìx (21 Avril 2010)

Un mirage!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Un mirage!



Il aurait quand même pu venir se présenter !


----------



## iMacounet (21 Avril 2010)

Finalement, il va bien Jules ?


----------



## fredintosh (21 Avril 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Finalement, il va bien Jules ?



Qui ?...


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Qui ?...



kate


----------



## fredintosh (21 Avril 2010)

jpmiss, t'es grillé !


----------



## iMacounet (21 Avril 2010)

Je parlais de Jules. Vous savez celui qui est en hopital psychatrique, avec l'un de nous, donc je tairais le nom.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2010)

Lemmy?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Avril 2010)

Il me semble que c'est ça.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Finalement, il va bien Jules ?



Faut demander à gKat


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2010)

Hein ?


----------



## iMacounet (22 Avril 2010)

WebOlivier m'a dit que Jules est retenu chez gKatarn.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Avril 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> WebOlivier m'a dit que Jules est retenu chez gKatarn.



Qui?


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2010)

*KATE !...*


----------



## fredintosh (23 Avril 2010)

Purée, ça fait 5 ans que je traîne ici, et moi non plus, je n'avais jamais remarqué l'absence du *i* dans WebOli*ver*. :rose:

N'est-ce pas, thyrium ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> WebOlivier m'a dit que Jules est retenu chez gKatarn.



Faut pas croire tout ce que le suisse à perruque rouge peut raconter


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h14 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> *KATE !...*


Et le copyright burdel de murde!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2010)

Celui qui a enlevé Jules est prié de libérer PonkHead !


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Avril 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Purée, ça fait 5 ans que je traîne ici, et moi non plus, je n'avais jamais remarqué l'absence du *i* dans WebOli*ver*. :rose:


Ah vach'te j'avais jamais fait gaffe non plus!


----------



## boodou (24 Avril 2010)

Il est là le Julou ! (à vous de le trouver ) :


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2010)

Bon, ben...
Il est où parti, Jules ?!...


----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2010)

Nan, il est la et vous observe : aucun post depuis le 18 Février, mais 3.2% d'activité






L'oeil de Moscou rode


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2010)

La NKVD s'infiltre


----------

